

7 tips for successful consumer app bootstrapping according to Fat Spiderman - mufumbo
http://blog.rafaelsanches.com/2013/04/26/7-tips-for-successful-app-bootstrapping-by-fat-spiderman/
I have always admired this personage in Plaza Mayor (Madrid). Imagine how many millions of people recognize his face after years of hard work?<p>Do you want your app to be used and seen by tens of millions of people? Follow his strategies!<p>This will only work if you are developing and focusing on only one high quality app. No average quality apps will succeed with his chops.
======
rallat
interesting approach from Fat Spiderman to the bootstrapping strategy

